# Chicagoglen's Diary of his first restoration



## chicagoglen (Aug 12, 2009)

All,

I have never given a second thought about old bicycles but last week I witnessed my father in-law throwing away two "Old" bikes in the garbage.  As soon as I saw them at the curb I just had to take them home and figure out how to get them moving again.

I must admit I have been consumed ever since on trying to research all I can about older bikes.  Just seeing all of your posts makes me think about the fun I used to have as a kid tinkering with my bike.

Anyway, I have decided to restore my first bike.  Knowing nothing about bike restoration I am jumping in with both feet.

I thought I would use this posting to track my progress and use it as a tool to gain/request knowledge from the great contributers of this forum.

THe Bicycle I want to restore is a 1958 Sears Bicycle.  Seems to be nothing fancy.  I have been told it is a Sears Bicycle made by Murray or J.C. Higgins.

MOS-P
MOD 502 267

Here is the bicycle the day I pulled it from the trash.  My next post will start my first question.











Thanks,

Glen


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sandblasting tomorrow - MANY Pictures*

All,

I am getting the frame, forks, rims, chainguard, and misc. parts sandblasted tomorrow.  I am hitting up a friend who is into restoring cars to help me out.

Here is my first question.

These old steel rims are white and in poor condition.  I was told from the LBS  (Local Bike Shop) that they don't make them like this anymore and that I should cut off the spokes and re-do the rims.  

I have begun to unskrew each and every spoke.  Is this right or can I just cut them off and replace them?  What is the right thing to do?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a thread about spoking rims and its easy.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2009)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=413&page=2


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link.  I will for sure try this out.  

So I can just cut off the old spokes?


----------



## JRE (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it a 24" or 26" bike. I have a tank for a 24" bike I'd like to sell


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone know if I can save time and just cut these spokes to get the wheel ready for sandblasting?  

Is this exceptable for a restoration?  Should I unscrew them all?

Looking for an answer tonight so I can get the work done.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 12, 2009)

JRE,

How do I know for sure?  The wheels I took off were 26 inches but is there a way to measure the frame to know what was originally on there?

Thanks for the help,

Glen


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cut the spokes out and replace them. It looks like a 26" bike.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 12, 2009)

*Tank for 26"*

I have a tank that is for a 26" bike.  It  was on this JC Higgins in the picture.  I replaced it with the Color Flo tank that properly fits my frame.





Let me  know if you are interested.

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Joe


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 13, 2009)

score!!!

Wow, Glen your are going to make a silk purse out of that sows ear.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeshoney,

You have mail.

JRE,
Please send pics and price to gsurwillo@msn.com

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 13, 2009)

Update:

Been sand balsting the last few hours and will have pictures in a couple day's.  

Question for you.  How do I get this bushing off the fork?  THe fork seems bent up.  Is there a tool for this?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2009)

DON'T cut the spokes. Save them if you can. It will pay off in the end. My '63Huffy was covered in oil for at LEAST 25 years. So I had to take it completely apart to get it cleaned. Unscrewing the spokes was well worth it because they all have a badge on them that looks like an interstate sign. I would have never got that from replacements. They all match and look great, and also were made in the USA. Being covered in oil, the chrome, paint, rubbers, plastics, and upholstry are in super condition.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 16, 2009)

Well all, it has been a fun weekend in the life of a first time restoration bike enthusiast.  

Firstly I have now sucked in a friend to this hobby.  My buddy Brian, (the guy I hit up to use his sandblaster) is now in the game with me.  

He had a blast!  

Brian is a car guy who resently finished a complete resteration of a 1969 Ford Galaxie and is looking for a new project.  

I told him we can do this first bike together.  I figure it gets us out away from the wives and allows us to have a few beers.

Here is our progress from the weekend.  We started on Thursday and Brian finished on his own Saturday afternoon.

Any red discoloration is the oxidation of the bare metal.  It wipes off easy as it is just touching the surface.

Below are pictures of all the componants blasted down to the bare metal.





















<WE ARE STILL LOOKING FOR AN ANSWR TO THE QUESTION REGARDING THE BIKE BUSHING>  Not trying to yell just looking for an answer.

Will post more pictures later.  Because I have some questions on recrhoming some of the parts.  What is worth rechroming and what is acceptable buying replacement parts.

Thanks for looking and opions are very much requested and appreciated.

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 17, 2009)

The steerer tube is really bent.  The bend has caused the tube to bulge and that is keeping the bearing race from sliding off.  If your pal has an oxy-acetylene torch set you may be able to save it.  You'll need to find a heavy pipe or solid bar that will fit down the center of the tube with little clearance.  Heat the steerer tube with the torch and drive the bar through it to straighten the bend.  Just a few hits at a time to check your progress.  This is far superior to whacking on the outside.  If this doesn't work you'll need to replace the fork and it looks like a common CWC fork to me.

Here is one on ebay for cheap that I would at least ask the seller how long the fork legs and steere tube are (looks like it comes with a truss rod fork also!
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Vintage-Bicyc...in_0?hash=item3a51ed8b48&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 17, 2009)

*Higgins behive springer*



rjs5700 said:


> Cut the spokes out and replace them. It looks like a 26" bike.




HI GLEN,
FOR YOUR INFO THE PICTURE ON "yeshoney" IS A HIGGINS BEHIVE SPRINGER.
WES


----------



## chicagoglen (Sep 13, 2010)

Well.

It has been a year but I am still working the bike.  We painted the frame this weekend.  I have to fix a small blead I had so I will get pictures up of the frame in a few day's.  I do have one picture of the chainguard so you can get an idea of where I am going wit the color scheme.





Also,

I must have moved some photos around so here is the original bike pictures again.









I think it is coming together nicely.

The Chrome pieces are being replated now.  I am adding a beehive springer.  

I am still looking for skirt guards.


----------



## chicagoglen (Jan 16, 2011)

Still slowly working on this bike.  Here is where I am at today.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 11, 2011)

I am looking at a different rear hub for this bike.  Ofcourse it is a skip tooth.  Would it matter if the new hub had 11 teeth when the old hub had ten?


----------



## chicagoglen (Sep 9, 2011)

*Stiill going.....*

Here is where I am today.  I just realized I had fenders for a girls bike that was notched out for the skirt guards so I am going to add them to the project.  I happen to have a set around with the proper chainguard.

Painting the fender braces now.






Thoughts?


----------



## chicagoglen (Oct 3, 2011)

Almost done.  I think I have decided to make a ladies bike in the same paint style and not used the skirt guards on this bike.   (So I am looking for a set of full fenders for this bike)

 I have the fenders mounted and recovered the seat this weekend.

Any comments are much appreciated.













Thanks,

Glen


----------



## squeedals (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet color combo..........


----------



## chicagoglen (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks.

Anyone have mens fenders for a color flow they want to sell.  I do not need the braces.


----------

